

Workspace of the Future (teaser video) - rajlal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMrUlNANPkQ

======
Fuzzwah
At 1st I thought that this video was just going to be another example of the
wadsworth constant‎.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/kxfxy/and_so_ends_20_y...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/kxfxy/and_so_ends_20_years_of_frustration/c2o1cyy?context=3)

But then I checked and saw that I was already about 75% of the way through the
video.

Finally at about 90% there was 2 screenshots.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMrUlNANPkQ&t=1m6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMrUlNANPkQ&t=1m6s)

~~~
rajlal
thanks for the compliment, :) so you liked the future workspace screenshots?

